# Channel lock replacement grips



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Thomas Dul said:


> has anyone heard of the blue replacement grips for channelock pliers? if so where do you get them? ive been looking for quite a while now hah:001_huh:


If my Channelocks need new grips, I just get new Channelocks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I would look into the dips they make. I have never seen channel lock blue handle replacements but I have never looked for any either.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

At one time Channellock did make blue Tennite replacement grips. These were similar to the Klein red replacement grips. I have a couple of pairs that I bought in the late 70's or early 80's but I have not seen any for sale for 20 years or so.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

Channel locks with no grips is what I use for EMT reaming


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

racerjim0 said:


> Channel locks with no grips is what I use for EMT reaming


I use one of these for small conduit










And one of these for big conduit


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got a pair of 460's I wouldn't mind getting new grips for


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

Just imagine a pair of knipex linemen with channellock grips .... Perfect plier haha


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

racerjim0 said:


> Channel locks with no grips is what I use for EMT reaming


just cut off the last two inches of the insulation instead


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I use one of these for small conduit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much in the belt for just that, but if you use set screw crap, then it can stay.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> too much in the belt for just that, but if you use set screw crap, then it can stay.


I don't usually haul those around in my general-use belt unless I'm working on an EMT job. The little gray reamer is pretty rad but it's definitely a tool box tool :thumbup:


----------

